# Earth Worms Feeding



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

I want to try and feed earth worms to my piranhas. ANd there is a rain coming soon, so help would be really nice. What do I have to do when I get them? Why do I need to squeez them? LOL, I am feeding them to my piranhas is because I hate them and I want to see them die. I dont wanna touch it







So tell me, what are the best ways of feeding caught worms to my lil angels?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've been feeding them to my fish for years, I've never squeezed the stuffing out of them, just rinse under running water to remove dirt on the outside.

Pete


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Same here. Never have squezzed, just rinsed. My p's love them. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ive done it both ways and havent seen a difference
my reds love them 
they are completly gone before they hit the ground


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

i squeez'em, otherwise crap gets all over the tank ina cloud when my p rips them apart.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

JUST RINSE AND DROP THEM IN


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Hehehe I just said:


> i squeez'em, otherwise crap gets all over the tank ina cloud when my p rips them apart.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

first things first. Quit talking like a red-neck. Secondly if your getting them from the ground from outside, and collecting them yourself. Make sure that your neighbours and including your own lot dont use pesticides or fertilizer on the lawns. That chemical seeps into the soil and the worms absorb it through the nutrients in the soil, those chemicals can kill your fish and mess up your water. When I wanted to feed my P's worms the best and safest thing to do is just to go a local bait shop and buy 24 of them. Its not expensive and you get quality thick juicy ones instead of the thin small ones that you will end up finding.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

accr said:


> Hehehe I just said:
> 
> 
> > i squeez'em, otherwise crap gets all over the tank ina cloud when my p rips them apart.
> ...


 i also squeeze mine...there is less of a mess.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

You squeeze to get the dirt out of the water. It is not dangerous not to squeeze out the dirt. What is most important is that you get clean worms.


----------

